# why dont asians play cod games ?



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

I noticed this originally on cod 4 but i have yet to bump into anyone from japan etc playing cod4,waw or mw2.now either they all have ps3s or these games just dont flick there switch,but i would have imagined that some of them must like the game lol.when i played lost planet there was a shed load of orientals on it,i also bumped into a few on halo games to.


----------



## DuncanMon (May 25, 2009)

The way the CoD games matchmaking system works is that it puts games together with people that stay near each other. I stay in Scotland and I am constantly playig with other Scottish people. So really it's just luck.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

I think the whole asian's and war games got a bit sketchy after Pearl Harbour....


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

ive played with a few, but they do seem to prefer the more futeristic games and such like.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

dew1911 said:


> I think the whole asian's and war games got a bit sketchy after Pearl Harbour....


lol, But Pearl Harbour is in Hawaii? And an attack by the Japanese.

As said... its down to the way servers match games. They do play war games just as we do


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

dew1911 said:


> I think the whole asian's and war games got a bit sketchy after Pearl Harbour....


if that was true then the bloody Germans wouldn't go near anything war related :lol: and that goes double for those camping ******* French.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

I think they try to match you with other people how talk the same language, as i only ever get english and yanks, not sure if there is some kind of options ?


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

to be honest with you (and i don't want to make a sweeping generalisation) but i wish to Christ we could just have European only servers.the amount of decent Americans VS moaning,trash talking glitch using yanks is outrageous.only problem then is you get lumbered with the french,and i have yet to meet one who doesnt camp lol.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

There is so much lag some times if your playing with US players and your in the UK, im pretty lucky iv been on Xbox live along time and my bro is on his Xbox every day, we have a group of us (all UK) that we play with so it works out good.


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

I only ever seem to get French and Russian!

Ive yet to have a game with the Irish or scottish.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

I imagine COD won't sell that much in Asia.

They are more in to RPG etc


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

iirc they match countries by internet speeds/server speeds, people in the far east that can afford ps3/xbox get 40-60meg, where as we get 2-5-8-10-20 meg ect.


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

i seem to get a lot of french and german players on mw2 at the moment found 6 brits in a game afaik (majority are too tight to get a headset)


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thing is though, they are predicting 13m sales of MW2, with 3m of those from the UK.

Hardly any are from the Japanese market - as James said above, they seem more into RPG (they get some funky stuff which we will never see!). The Japanese developers like Konami and Namco offer an insight into the market I suppose.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

RussZS said:


> Thing is though, they are predicting 13m sales of MW2, with 3m of those from the UK.
> 
> Hardly any are from the Japanese market - as James said above, they seem more into RPG (they get some funky stuff which we will never see!). The Japanese developers like Konami and Namco offer an insight into the market I suppose.


Not really an insight, it is more to the fact they don't like many things from the west.

The Xbox 360 is pretty much boycotted over in Japan etc and Google isn't widely adopted, neither is Apple. They stick to their home companies such as Sony.


----------



## Renmure (Jan 18, 2007)

I keep getting the Italians.. but they are always surrendering!!


----------

